# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  What's in your tool bag?

## Usul

I'm a new art handler; I'm excited about my work and want to be prepared with the best. I find myself often (de)installing/(un)packing/transporting artwork in residences, businesses, and galleries/art fairs. I'd love to find out what you carry in your tool bag. Any tool bag or EDC tool advice is greatly appreciated.

This is what my baby looks like at just over 25lbs and 9 months in..

----------


## Steve Briscoe

Good Kit. I love those Milwaukees.

----------


## Mark Wamaling

This is a great idea and I would like to see other art hanlders in the PACCIN community send in photos of their tool bag contents. As I conduct training with new art handlers I have our trainers (senior art handlers) show them their tool bag contents in order to illustrate what are the crucial tools to do their job. Thanks for sharing your tool bag with us!

----------


## saraedward

good man i also have

----------


## Jamie Hascall

I know this isn't quite the same, but here is the kit I assembled before going to Juneau for three weeks in April 2015 to train the crew at the Alaska State Museum in mountmaking. As I wasn't sure what I'd have available, I took the kitchen sink approach. It was fine as long as I could fit it in my Kennedy box, and the total was less than 50 lbs. What a great group to work with and a beautiful new museum that opened this past June.

----------


## jwilliams

Oooooh, I like that die set! Where'd you get that?

----------


## Jamie Hascall

That's an old-school Craftsman set that probably came from a garage sale or one of the tool boxes I've bought over the years. I hate to say it, but most of my tools are not things that can be sourced today.

----------

